# Applications dans le nuage



## JaiLaTine (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment acheté un ipad mini et je souhaiterais mettre les applications déjà présente sur mon ipad classique vers mon ipad mini mais quand se termine la synchronisation de l'ipad mini je retrouve toutes mes applications dans le nuage d'iCloud. 

Pourquoi ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (20 Décembre 2012)

up


----------



## JaiLaTine (3 Janvier 2013)

up


----------



## MiWii (3 Janvier 2013)

Si tu as fait la synchronisation via iCloud c'est normal. 

Le fait d'avoir tes appli dans iCloud te permet de les sauvegarder là où elles en sont (si c'est un jeux, si elle contient des fichiers etc).


Si c'est des appli qui ne necessitent pas d'etre sauvegardées tu peux les enlever d' iCloud


----------

